# Let's see everyones set up for this year!



## bowtech hunter18 (Jun 14, 2010)

just trying to waist time till bow season. just like to see peoples set ups.
`08 82nd airborne. 
whisker bisquit
extreme sight
octane stabilizer
winners choice string and cables
vibracheck string stop
easton epic arrows
tekan broadheads


----------



## switchback xt (Jun 14, 2010)

*2010 setup*

2006 switchback xt
28" draw
70lb
john's custom string red and silver with silver servings. these strings are awesome, never seen such tight servings.
tru glo range rover sight
nap 360 arrow rest
g5 peep, string loop
easton 340 st axis nano arrows
mathews t-5 quiver.
100 GRAIN MUZZY
ALL I NEED KNOW IS OCTOBER TO GET HERE.


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jun 15, 2010)

i gotta get my strings put on.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 15, 2010)

I sold all mine for predator hunting lol...


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jun 15, 2010)

I will try to get one more year out of my old Jennings Carbon Extreme. I've had it for 20+ years and just cant seem to give it up. It's heavy, loud, and ugly but it can flat kill deer.


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 15, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> I sold all mine for predator hunting lol...



wow, you must really like predator hunting... you had a bow-sickness there for a while!


----------



## scout8140 (Jun 15, 2010)

08 Bowtech Guardian...Need September to get here bad.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 15, 2010)

killNgrill said:


> wow, you must really like predator hunting... you had a bow-sickness there for a while!



I still love shooting bows and bowhunting, but the predator hunting bug bit me even harder then the archery bug!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 15, 2010)

2010 PSE Axe 6-Limbdriver Pro, 12" B-Stinger, HHA OS-5519 sight, coolhandluke QD, Sling Braid sling, Red Eye peep, Victory 350s with BattleDrum wraps and 2" Fusions tipped with 100 grain Grizz Tricks and Rage 2 blades.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jun 15, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> I still love shooting bows and bowhunting, but the predator hunting bug bit me even harder then the archery bug!



why not combine it lol...yote hunting with arrows


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 15, 2010)

*2010 Hoyt Turbohawk (Hunt and 3D)*

2010 Hoyt Turbohawk (Hunt and 3D)
Viper 5 pin sight lens ready
11.75" Custom Stabilizer
Easton St. Epic 400 with Quickfletch Twisters(only fletchings I'll use)
NAP Razorback Broadheads
SCOTTS Little Goose


----------



## Steady73 (Jun 16, 2010)

New Breed Archery Genetix
28.5" draw
73lb pull
CE 390gr arrows with 2" fusion vanes
X-coil stabilizer
QAD HD
Broadheads - undecided at the moment
Short-n-short release
Viper Pro 2000 5 pin sight


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 16, 2010)

You know me. I'll be creating havoc around the neighborhood with the Madness.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally got me a new bow, I've always shot junky bows up until this year. Can't wait to reak havoc myself on the deer this year.

Kinda feel sorry for the deer population.



Bear Whitetail II    47 lbs

Easton Gamegetters

Muzzy Blades


----------



## olchevy (Jun 16, 2010)

Im old style....Using an old American Archery Cheetah recurve 60#


----------



## hilljack13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Steady73 said:


> New Breed Archery Genetix
> 28.5" draw
> 73lb pull
> CE 390gr arrows with 2" fusion vanes
> ...



Love those colors in that sling!!! Semper Fi buddy!


----------



## mwood1985 (Jun 16, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Finally got me a new bow, I've always shot junky bows up until this year. Can't wait to reak havoc myself on the deer this year.
> 
> Kinda feel sorry for the deer population.
> 
> ...



nice to see another Whitetail II... mines gonna be smacking whatever trots in front of it...ill throw some pictures up in a minute


----------



## cpark (Jun 16, 2010)

2010 bear charge
Spot high right on
Nap smartrest
Beaman 400's
trophy ridge stabilizer 
Trying to decide between rage or bloodrunner 2 blade
Ill try to get pics up later


----------



## stev (Jun 16, 2010)

2010 Strother SR 71
CBE 4 pin sight   {Spot hog is off the bow} 
Victory shafts
Octane stab
Slick trick 100s


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jun 21, 2010)

mine is gonna be my avatar but some different accessories.


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jun 21, 2010)

2009 bear truth 2
70 lbs
29 in draw
carbon express maxima hunter 350's
rage 2 blades
tru glow sight


----------



## aligator (Jun 22, 2010)

Oneida Extreme, HHA 5519, Easton Lightspeed @27 1/2


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 23, 2010)

2007 Bear Truth               #2 Shakesphere 46 # recurve
Gold Tip xt  7595                     Gold Tip Traditional 3555
Muzzy 100's                             Wensel Woodsman
Tru glo 5 pin sight
Rip Cord drop away


----------



## pse hunter (Jun 23, 2010)

2010 pse vendetta XS
apex axim (.010) 4pin sight
Sims s-coil stabilizer
 QAD Ultra-Rest HD 
gold tip XT hunters arrows
100gr muzzy BT
hoping to get my first deer with a bow this year


----------



## dmedd (Jun 23, 2010)

After 3D season this will be converted for hunting.

Destroyer 340 Hardwoods camo
60 lbs  28" draw
Shoots a 392 gr Easton Axis N Fused 400 280 FPS


----------



## ImaGAhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Bwotech 82nd Airborne 64 lbs..
Spothogg 7 pin...
Easton st excel 400...
125 grain G5's....


----------



## G5guy23 (Jun 23, 2010)

*rigs*

2010 Bowtech destroyer 340 62lbs G5 optix II G5 expert II rest octane stab/2009 elite z-28 viper 2000 G5 expertII FUSE AXIOM STAB


----------



## work2play (Jun 24, 2010)

10 Monster7-28"- 68lbs-350gr GT-310fps-HHA optimizer lite 5019-QAD HD-Octane stab-Arrow Web T5-two blade Rage-Nockturnal


06 SBXT-28"-64lbs-320gr CXL250-270fps-Spot Hogg SDP-Downforce-Octane stab


----------



## Mopey (Jun 24, 2010)

06' Bowtech Allegiance
Extreme Sniper 5 pin sight w/ dove tail
Limbsaver S-Coil Stabiliser
QAD Ultra Rest XD
Beaman Bowhunter arrows
Nap Thunder head Broadheads

11 deer, 1 Bear, 1 Hog to it's name =)


----------



## swamp (Jun 25, 2010)

*09 Bowtech*

Bowtech Sniper 68lbs 31"draw
Vibra Check string stop
Tru-Glo 5 Pin Sight
7" Octane Stabilizer
Octane Hostage Pro Rest
Victory Arrows
Rage 3 blade


----------



## mudhawg (Jun 27, 2010)

09 dxt:  whisker biscuit(got a code red on the way)
               Vortxx Quiver, limbsaver stabilizer, extreme 5     
               pin dovetail site.  

09 Alphamax:  QAD rest, fuse 5 pin site, fuse quiver, hoyt 
                          stabilizer

Both shooting CX 350 Maxima Hunters, and gonna be slingin RAMCATs this year!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jun 28, 2010)

HOYT AM32
G5 Optix XR sight
Limb Savers Stabilizer
Scott little goose
Quickee quiver
Easton Lightspeed 400
Slick trick standards


----------



## string music (Jun 28, 2010)

Maxxis 35


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is mine.

05 Switchback
quad ultra rest
Blackgold flashpoint sight
limbsaver s coil stabilizer
Goldtip arrows with 2" rayzr feathers


----------



## whitworth (Jun 29, 2010)

*My bow setup is a complete secret*

I set it up four years ago, and nobody is stealing it.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jun 29, 2010)

09 Elite GT500 60#'s


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm thinking this is gonna be my deer slayer for 2010.  Go easy on my Hoyt guys, I liked my Hoyts but for some reason I seem to shoot these single cam Mathews bows better?  Kinda like a curse of sorts. 

S2, 29.75"s/61#'s....the blade rest will come off, the rest will look pretty close to how it is now.


----------



## MidGAHunter (Jun 30, 2010)

09 Bowmadness XS
61# 26.5" DL
Trophy Ridge Dropzone Rest
Apex Bone Collector 4-Pin Sight
X-Factor F-6 Stabilizer w/ Quick Release
X-Factor Limb Factor
Tree Limb 3-arrow Quiver
Extreme Bowstrings String and Cable
Redhead Carbon Supreme Lite Hunters tipped with Slick Trick 100gr standards = 371 gr


----------



## trx125 (Jul 4, 2010)

'10 Accomplice 32
61# @ 27.5" - 295fps
The Grimpeeper


----------



## MR.WILLIE (Jul 5, 2010)

Parker Wildfire XP
tru-glow single pin sight
QAD fall away rest
65#
29.5 draw


----------



## swamp (Jul 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## philtuts (Jul 28, 2010)

2009 Diamond "Rock"
70 lb draw weight
29 inch draw length
Hostage rest 
Carbon Fury arrows
Blazer vanes
Muzzy 3 blade
TruGlo sight with new larger peep 
RedHead release


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 28, 2010)

2008 Mathews Drenalin 29" draw and 70lbs
G5 Sight
QAD HD
B-Stinger
Custom STS
G5 Peep
T5 Quiver
Easton Axis-N-Fused tipped with Rage 2 blade!


----------



## work2play (Jul 28, 2010)

10 Z7, Downforce, Axcell, Octane, T5, --already killin!


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 28, 2010)

You all sure have some nice set ups. Well this is all I have right now. First year and what was in my budget. Someday... dreaming. Anyway
2001 Browning Tornado. 65lbs 28"draw 3 Pin Sight Peep Limbsaver Stabilizers Wisker rest 6 arrow quiver.


----------



## ventilator (Jul 28, 2010)

2010 STROTHER SR-71


----------



## bowtie (Jul 29, 2010)

09 hoyt alphamax...all black...obamabow.....if you are on the receiving side of its healthcare...your in bad shape


----------



## albaraptor (Jul 29, 2010)

2010 Bear Strike

Viper 4 pin sight
Octane Hostage rest
Gold Tip XT Hunters
Ultimate Steel Broadheads


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 29, 2010)

bassfishga said:


> You all sure have some nice set ups. Well this is all I have right now. First year and what was in my budget. Someday... dreaming. Anyway
> 2001 Browning Tornado. 65lbs 28"draw 3 Pin Sight Peep Limbsaver Stabilizers Wisker rest 6 arrow quiver.



That thing will kill em just as dead as any of the $1000 set-ups  pictured here


----------



## deerdylan (Jul 29, 2010)

Mathews DXT
70lb, 28"draw
G5 Optix XR sight
QAD Ultra Rest HD
Octane Stabilizer
Easton FMJ arrows tipped with 3 Blade Rage


----------



## adebord30183 (Jul 29, 2010)

2010 PSE Omen 29/66
Whisker Biscuit
Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg It
D3 Doinker
CF Raidial Weaves Custom Wrap
Muzzy MX 4 100 gr.
Blowin smoke all over them hills

Ill throw some pics up soon.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jul 30, 2010)

bassfishga said:


> You all sure have some nice set ups. Well this is all I have right now. First year and what was in my budget. Someday... dreaming. Anyway
> 2001 Browning Tornado. 65lbs 28"draw 3 Pin Sight Peep Limbsaver Stabilizers Wisker rest 6 arrow quiver.



Man I do agree. A deer will be just as dead with it i don't go out and buy expensive stuff because most of the time something just like it works just as good!


----------



## Marine (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got her in today! This is my first bow ever and I am pumped!! To bad I broke the crap out of my hand today, maybe a while before I am shooting. 
Any pointers or tips ya'll have would be nice!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally !!

Got the new setup today !...Had Steve (the man) at Twelve Point set it up today and it is sweet!

All new set up top to bottom...

Hoyt Maxxis 31..
Tru Glo Micro Brite 3 pin
Stokerized 6inch Stablizer
Easton Axis 400
Magnus Buzzcuts 100 grn
Fusion 2 inch


Oh, also got the IL archery permits in the mail when I got this baby home.....come on Oct 1st !!!!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 1, 2010)

work2play said:


> 10 Monster7-28"- 68lbs-350gr GT-310fps-HHA optimizer lite 5019-QAD HD-Octane stab-Arrow Web T5-two blade Rage-Nockturnal
> 
> 
> 06 SBXT-28"-64lbs-320gr CXL250-270fps-Spot Hogg SDP-Downforce-Octane stab



Where did you get the red dampeners? That looks sweeeet.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 1, 2010)

got a bunch of stuff comin in for my monster this week! hopefully everything will be ready by the weekend!


----------



## bdillard (Aug 1, 2010)

2010 mathews z7..qad drop away rest..extreme bone collector sight,octane stabilizer,29 inch draw, 70lbs,and ready for sept 11th


----------



## stuckbuck (Aug 1, 2010)

My 09' hoyt 737 should be here next week I will post pics when I get it put together


----------



## whitehunter (Aug 1, 2010)

2009 diamond "Redhead Kronik" 67lbs, hostage rest, tru glo 5 pin, and easton storms, and Gold tip XT hunters, muzzy 100gr 4 blades, hopefully gonna do some damage this year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Kill (Aug 1, 2010)

*Am*

30 feet up and on the money!

Alpha Max Bone Collector 
Camo Easton 340's
Slick Tricks
Hoyt Stabilzer
HHA Optimizer-Lite Ultra Sight
Stone Mountain Stinger Strings


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 2, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> That thing will kill em just as dead as any of the $1000 set-ups  pictured here





luke the deer slayer said:


> Man I do agree. A deer will be just as dead with it i don't go out and buy expensive stuff because most of the time something just like it works just as good!



Thanks guys. I will put it to the test this season. I have been practicing with it 5 or 6 days a week ever since I got it about 5 months ago. I am looking forward to putting it to use. I know it has been working for the past 9 years for someone else and should work for me now as well.

I will let others buy the new ones for now and buy your used ones so you can put that money toward getting the latest and greatest.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 2, 2010)

My new set up this year.

'10 Bear Charge
Carbon Express Terminators
RamCat 100gr
Tru Glo Brite Site Extreme
NAP 360 Quick Tune Rest

Looking forward to this year.  I haven't bought a new bow in my 10 years of bow hunting.  It isn't a $1K bow, but it shoots better and quieter than anything I have ever owned.  I've got a few more things to add and it will be ready for business.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blacked out alphamax 35
easton 400 light speed arrows
6" fuse stablizer
Bone Collector apex 4 pin sight 
G5 montecs (100 gr.)
vapor trail release
true fire release
1 ready for bow/ deer season hunter!!!!!


----------



## K80 (Aug 5, 2010)

PSE Mossy Oak X
Apex Axim 6 Pin Sight with Detachable Bracket .10 pins
Trophy Ridge Dropzone
10 B-Stinger w/ quick detach
Norway String Tamer GII
Carbon Express Maxima Hunter
K80's homemade bowsling
Treelimb 5 arrow quiver 
Tru-Fire Edge Buckle Foldback


----------



## the Lackster (Aug 5, 2010)

*bow*

Im shooting my Bowtech Swat. 31 inch draw with a 1/2 inch loop, QAD drop away, tru glo extreme 5 pin sight, octane stabalizer, octane quiver. Shooting carbon express maxima hunters loaded with 100 grain muzzy 3 blade. No it aint the fastest and no it aint the nicest but it fits me and i love it.


----------



## stuckbuck (Aug 8, 2010)

This is one lean, mean tack driving machine


----------

